# How to do Pens and where to get supplies



## RexB (Mar 21, 2012)

Hi All,

The Pens that I've seen are all very professional and great! 

I am a new wood turner in Melbourne, fl and would love any hints, techniques, as well as good places to buy supplies, and finally what to look out for and what to avoid. What about websites, other than this one?

I've recently joined the space coast wood turner club. I also hope to get the pens going, and try to learn bowls, peppermills, and finally segmented bowls.

Thanks to all for your help and replies. I hope to be able to show my photo of my first one in a week or so. My buddy, who is also new, has done about twenty and messed them all up.



Rex


----------



## JMC (Mar 21, 2012)

You can get a pack of 10 slimline pen kits for about 21.00 shipping included at this link. http://www.ebay.com/itm/10-FANCY-SLIMLINE-PEN-KITS-GOLD-BONUS-BLANKS-/250960703026?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a6e6c6e32
I can sell you a variety pak of 22 pen blanks for 16.00 shipping included.
Good luck


----------



## arkie (Mar 21, 2012)

There's a wealth of information at the IAP website http://www.penturners.org/

There are local chapters, including one in NE FL that should be within driving distance, plus more information than you can digest in several months.


----------



## wood128 (Mar 22, 2012)

I am in Cocoa Beach and have a rather large supply of wood for pen blanks , etc. Stop by my shop at your convenience . Send me a PM and I will give you the address. 
Joe


----------



## kweinert (Mar 22, 2012)

Of course local, hands on instruction/demonstration is best. Try looking at a local Rocklers or Woodcraft store if any are available. A local turner's club would be a good place as well.

Penn State Industries and Craft Supplies USA are a couple of places to get kits from as well. You'll need (or at least it makes it much easier) the bushings for the pen kits and a mandrel to turn them on.

All in all it's pretty straightforward to turn a pen. What kind of problems has your buddy had? Perhaps if he shares we can help.


----------



## BassBlaster (Mar 23, 2012)

For starters, you'll need a mandrel, bushings for the pen you want to turn, drill bits for the specific pen, a center drilling vice, a pen press, pen mill, pen kits, either a mandrel saver or a 60* live center, various sandpapers that you may allready have, whatever finish you prefer, micro mesh or some type of polishing system and probably some other things I'm forgetting to mention.

A couple of those things you can make your self. I made my center drilling vice and my pen press for only a couple of buck each versus 50 bucks each buiying them. I dont use a pen mill, I use a disk sander instead.

As for suppliers, there are many. I use Berea Hardwoods for most of my pen kits. They seem to be the leader in pen kit design. Most of the other suppliers sell Berea kits or some other variation of a Berea kit. If you want to use Berea kits, go through them directly. Many of their resellers such as Woodcraft sell them with a markup as much as 100%.

Watch a bunch of YouTube videos. There are 1000's of them on pen making. Theres many ways to go about it but turning on a mandrel is the most common and will get you started even if you decide to do it another way later such as turning between centers.


----------



## txpaulie (Mar 25, 2012)

bigcouger said:


> RexB said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All,
> ...



Even if yer not "up BC's way", I'd think that it would be worth a day-trip!:clapping:
p


----------



## RexB (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks for all the info and websites.

Stopped at Woodcraft, got a mandrel, end mill, the drill set (7mm,8mm,9mm,10), and the drill piece you use on the end of the blank after gluing the tube in. Also have several pen kits, some pen blanks, sand paper (not the higher numbers..they were out of it), CA glue thin/medium/thick bottles and some polish for the acrylic pen kits. 

I don't know how to PM yet so I'll try to read on the site how to do it before leaving on a trip to Atlanta this Tuesday. Hope to find out and call the person in Georgia.

For "wood128" I hope to PM and call for info and advice.

For everyone else, again thank you for all your experience so hopefully I don't mess up as much as I normally do!! I have bookmarked the websites you have sent me and will read up on those. 

Someone told me that each place or business, like Penn State/Woodcraft, makes their equipment different than the other so that the pen kits don't match just so you have to buy their items. If that is true then I'll need extra storage space to store each business items in separate bins/areas . 
How in the world do you keep up with this? I'm a simple man and this is so confusing to me as a new pen person.

Thanks again for everything.


----------



## arkie (Mar 25, 2012)

RexB said:


> Thanks for all the info and websites.
> 
> Stopped at Woodcraft, got a mandrel, end mill, the drill set (7mm,8mm,9mm,10), and the drill piece you use on the end of the blank after gluing the tube in. Also have several pen kits, some pen blanks, sand paper (not the higher numbers..they were out of it), CA glue thin/medium/thick bottles and some polish for the acrylic pen kits.
> 
> ...



It's not quite as bad as all that. There are a number of sellers, each giving their own names to pens that are similar. Check out this cross-reference - bookmark it! http://content.penturners.org/library/general_reference/bushingsandtubes.pdf


----------



## iclight0 (Apr 8, 2012)

Good place to get supplies are wood n whimies they have real go. They have good prices. The cheapest i have found.


----------



## brown down (Apr 10, 2012)

RexB said:


> Hi All,
> 
> The Pens that I've seen are all very professional and great!
> 
> ...



woodcraft has a great selection of all styles of pens and blanks for that matter.


----------



## BassBlaster (Apr 10, 2012)

brown down said:


> RexB said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All,
> ...



Just an FYI for those buying pen kits at Woodcraft. They are a Berea reseller. You can go to the Berea site and buy the same kits and save money. Woodcraft marks up some of the kits 100%. Example, one of my best selling pens is the black titanium, titanium gold Sierra Elegant Beaty. It sells for $11.00 at Berea. The same kit at Woodcraft is $21.50. Even when you consider shipping, it's still cheaper buying directly from Berea. Now add up the difference when you are ordering multiple kits. I order these particular kits 10 at a time. Were talking $100 difference!! Nice thing though, if I ever need something quick, I can run up to the local Woodcraft and get the exact same product I promised the customer!!


----------



## brown down (Apr 11, 2012)

BassBlaster said:


> brown down said:
> 
> 
> > RexB said:
> ...



REALLY?? how about their pepper mill kits than
thanks going to check that out


----------



## BassBlaster (Apr 11, 2012)

I'm not sure on their peppermill kits, I can only speak to their pen kits. I know most every pen kit they sell is from Berea. The only one that I am aware of that dosnt come from Berea is their Euro style pens. I dunno where they come from but the Berea Euro's are a bit different.


----------



## davidgiul (Apr 13, 2012)

brown down said:


> BassBlaster said:
> 
> 
> > brown down said:
> ...



Exoticblanks.com


----------



## JimH (May 30, 2012)

JMC said:


> You can get a pack of 10 slimline pen kits for about 21.00 shipping included at this link. http://www.ebay.com/itm/10-FANCY-SLIMLINE-PEN-KITS-GOLD-BONUS-BLANKS-/250960703026?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a6e6c6e32
> I can sell you a variety pak of 22 pen blanks for 16.00 shipping included.
> Good luck



Small world: Thanks Horsetrader for sending me some business.
Thats my ad that you listed for pen kits at ebay.I just joined today.


----------



## BarbS (May 30, 2012)

arkie said:


> RexB said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for all the info and websites.
> ...



Arkie, what a Great reference... thanks for that. It helped me, too, as I'd been hesitant to order elsewhere after getting started with Penn State. It's a great help, thank you.


----------



## McBryde (Jun 14, 2012)

I would agree that IAP is definitely a great place to visit for a beginning (or a seasoned) pen turner. You can find your local chapter and attending meetings (if they hold them), so you can get some good demos from pen turners who've been doing it for years.

When I first started out pen turning, I found the tools to get started were the biggest cost. So I went to pawn shops and browsed Craigslist, and I got some good starter tools. After trying it for awhile, I upgraded a couple of my tools to improve on the penturning experience. Now all I spend money on are pen kits, CA, pen blanks (when needed), etc.
Now all I'm lacking is time to turn.


----------

